# Vitabath Green FO



## galaxyMLP (Jul 17, 2015)

I know I just posted a thread yesterday but I just remembered something. I always ask people what fragrances they would like in soap when I befriend them because I like to make soaps for peoples birthdays. I have a coworker that I asked what fragrance he would like. He actually shared something touching.

His wife passed away over 10 years ago but her favorite thing to do on stressful days was to take a bath with vitabath green bubble bath. I told him I had never heard of it but I would try to find it. I never found any FO for it so I just put it on the back burner. That was 6 months ago. Well, his birthday passed last week and I totally forgot.  I want to make that soap for him with vitabath fragrance. I looked again and this time found that sweetcakes USED to sell it but they don't anymore. Does anyone have any FO theyd be willing to part with or can send me in the right direction? I would only need 1-2 oz.


----------



## osso (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry I can't help, but I hope you find some. That would be a wonderful gift.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 17, 2015)

That is really, really sweet K ....


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 17, 2015)

I would love to find that fragrance, it is one of my favorites. They used a name for each color, but I can't remember what the green was called. Knowing the name might help in your search.


----------



## lsg (Jul 17, 2015)

Here is a description of the scent:  "A refreshingly bold blend of patchouli and pine, lightly accented with accords of rosewood."   If you have those EOs, you might try blending them.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks isg. I didn't see that. I have a Christmas pine FO but no rosewood or patchouli. Hmm. I'll have to see what I can find.

Eta: after reading isg's suggestion, I thought I'd look for some FOs with those notes and I found this. Anyone ever soap with it and can tell me if it smells remotely like vitabath green? I've never smelled either before so...

http://m.naturesgardencandles.com/c...-down-home-country-fragrance-oil.html?index=1


----------



## dibbles (Jul 17, 2015)

This is from the Walgreen's website (lotion). If you have a store near you, maybe you could get a sniff. 

Soothe and hydrate skin with the intoxicating scent of pine, patchouli and accords of rosewood. This nutrient enriched lotion is specially formulated with creatine, which revitalizes cell energy metabolism and helps provide protection against premature aging skin and environmental stress. The anti-aging ingredient helps boost the skin's firmness and improve overall appearance. Formulated with vitamins A and E and rich emollients like shea butter and aloe vera to quickly moisturize, leaving the skin feeling soft and smooth. Rosemary extract and amino acids are added to help nourish and replenish skin's moisture.

I hope you can figure something out. What a thoughtful gift it would make.


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 17, 2015)

This place has Vitabath listed on their fragrance list. I'd email them to ask them if it's the right scent. 

http://www.lemonbaysoap.com/store/WsAncillary.asp?ID=6


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 17, 2015)

Ah, thanks commoncenz! I'll email them!


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 18, 2015)

I remember using that green Vitabath, a loooong time ago. When I try to remember what it smelled like, I definitely remember a "green" smell, so I guess that would be the pine. I honestly can't say I remember any patchouli at all, or rose wood. So if you end up mixing it yourself, I'd go heavy on the pine and lightly with the other two. Good luck to you, that's such a lovely thing to do.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 18, 2015)

I thought of another thing ... your friend's wife was the one who would really remember the scent, since she was the one who used the product. And it's been 10 years since your friend last smelled it. And he's a guy, and most guys don't have a finely tuned smeller. If you concoct or find a fragrance that is something close, I'm going to bet your friend will think it's perfect.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, that's very thoughtful DeeAnna! I'll try calling that place today (found their number on Facebook but if that doesn't work I'll try that one fragrance from NG.  I'm sure it's the thought that counts. 

I asked him to describe the scent when I first asked him and all he could tell me was "its very green and refreshing." 

For some reason though, considering smell and memory are closely tied, I'm pretty certain he would remember it once he smelled it. And it does have a strong memory tied to it. I will update you all on how it goes!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok, yes, lemon bay soap co ran out of vitabath FO... So I'm going to try the NG one. We shall see. I'll hop into a Walgreen later this week and see if I can find some really stuff to take a sniff


----------



## KristaY (Jul 19, 2015)

I've used Down Home Country from NG. I've never smelled Vitabath Green so I don't know if it compares. This FO has more sweet than pine to my nose and it was a complete PITA to work with it. It riced and seized in about 20 seconds of adding the FO. I mashed it into the mold then waited for gel so I could pound out the air and make the top prettier. It ended up looking like very rustic HP. The scent is nice but I don't love it so much that the PITA factor is something I'd want to tackle again. I have a few oz left in my bottle that I'd be happy to send you. PM me if you'd like it.


----------

